# Chicken for rabbits?



## chickenface (Jun 16, 2012)

I bought a rabbit a few weeks ago, and I have mostly been feeding it hay and pellets. But she really likes eating bits of roast chicken. I know she's not meant to eat it, but can I let her if she really loves it?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

No it's not alright. And rabbits should live in pairs at least. Although I have an inkling you're not fit to look after the one nevermind 2!


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

ok if this is genuinely serious (sorry have my doubts) they why on earth would you be feeding a Herbivore meat?

I suggest you stop.


----------



## chickenface (Jun 16, 2012)

But if my rabbit really loves it, shouldn't she be free to make up her own mind?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## chickenface (Jun 16, 2012)

And by the way, what is a herbvore?


----------



## Shrap (Nov 22, 2010)

Maybe I should leave it up to my rabbits whether or not they should shave their legs or stay au naturale then... Maybe you're right :001_smile:


----------



## chickenface (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't get it. How could a rabbit shave their legs?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2012)

I suggest you get a new hobby as your not very good at this one


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I really really doubt a rabbit would eat roast chicken. In fact I don't think their teeth would enable them to eat it as they don't have the same teeth as a dog or cat. That said though my Angel will happily scoff down chicken dog kibble and dog cookies, but I still dont think even she would eat actual chicken. I wouldn't give it though, god knows what it will do to the insides of an animal not designed to eat it ever.


----------



## chickenface (Jun 16, 2012)

That's a mean comment. I will have to report you to the forum administrators if you keep making personal attacks against me.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


>


But I want to feed the troll some roast chicken


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

Lil Miss said:


> But I want to feed the troll some roast chicken


I spose they have the right to decide for themselves


----------



## chickenface (Jun 16, 2012)

Should I try giving my rabbit a schmacko, like you did? (schmacko is a dog biscuit)


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

Try a carrot


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

B3rnie said:


> I spose they have the right to decide for themselves


Pfffft am gonna hog tie it and force feed it


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

We could make "Troll Pate"... do you think there would be a market for it?


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Living under a bridge?


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

chickenface said:


> That's a mean comment. I will have to report you to the forum administrators if you keep making personal attacks against me.


take no notice of the nasty remarks thats just them and no its not allright to feed a rabbit meat of any kind weather it likes it or not they are not carnervours try abit of carrot or cucumber or maybe a bit of coulie that would be best


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

wacky said:


> *take no notice of the nasty remarks thats just them *and no its not allright to feed a rabbit meat of any kind weather it likes it or not they are not carnervours try abit of carrot or cucumber or maybe a bit of coulie that would be best


You really have it in for Bernie and lil miss don't you? Don't you get it this is a troll not an excuse for you to make yet another dig at valued members. Every thread I've seen you post on you seem to be looking for an argument especially with these two, whats your problem with them?


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

Please don't feed a rabbit meat ever again. Their tummies can't cope with things they are not supposed to have, even though your rabbit might like it.
There are lots of vegetables to choose from to feed your rabbit, you should not give them meat.
Your rabbit may like it, but you wont like it if she gets very sick from it. Rabbits get poorly very easily so I really wouldn't risk it. Try giving her broccoli, or celery or even corn on the cob, that would be much better for a treat.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Kammie said:


> You really have it in for Bernie and lil miss don't you? Don't you get it this is a troll not an excuse for you to make yet another dig at valued members. Every thread I've seen you post on you seem to be looking for an argument especially with these two, whats your problem with them?


listen i wasnt talking to you and its the other way around im just answering a question and giving advice its them that through in the nasty remarks not me so why are you having a go at me have a go at them for a change and leave me alone


----------



## LiamP (Jun 13, 2012)

wacky said:


> listen i wasnt talking to you and its the other way around im just answering a question and giving advice its them that through in the nasty remarks not me so why are you having a go at me have a go at them for a change and leave me alone


The person who made this thread is very obviously trying to "troll" people.


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

wacky said:


> listen i wasnt talking to you and its the other way around im just answering a question and giving advice its them that through in the nasty remarks not me so why are you having a go at me have a go at them for a change and leave me alone


Point out where on this thread "they" had a go at you. All I see here is you having a dig at "them" and trying to cause an argument.

Every single thread I've seen you post in has gone downhill because you make digs a few key members of this forum. If I feel the need to have a go at "them" I will and I have in the past when I haven't agreed with something but I haven't started a war over it and make digs at most of "their" posts.

I know this is a troll thread but I see no better place to get this out in the open than here. Wacky is a troublemaker who is out to cause problems with key members of this forum. Bernie and lil miss are in no way perfect but they know a hell of a lot and have helped so many people, why can't you just have it out with them in private, get whatever is bugging you off your chest in private and then tollerate each other. There is no need for the constant digs at people.

The End!


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

Kammie said:


> Point out where on this thread "they" had a go at you. All I see here is you having a dig at "them" and trying to cause an argument.
> 
> Every single thread I've seen you post in has gone downhill because you make digs a few key members of this forum. If I feel the need to have a go at "them" I will and I have in the past when I haven't agreed with something but I haven't started a war over it and make digs at most of "their" posts.
> 
> ...


i am no trouble maker i defend myself and if you read the posts correct you will see that its them that are digging im no out to cause trouble and you should take that back i know just as much as them and should not be classed as havent got a clue i am just giveing advice like them thats all so just leave me alone to do just that all of you and stop trying to bully me


----------



## Teddy Red Lab (Nov 23, 2011)

My and the OH thought it must be someone taking the p*ss, but I thought bl**dy nora, imagine if its not and someone really was giving their bunny chicken!!!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

wacky said:


> i am no trouble maker i defend myself and if you read the posts correct you will see that its them that are digging im no out to cause trouble and you should take that back i know just as much as them and should not be classed as havent got a clue i am just giveing advice like them thats all so just leave me alone to do just that all of you and stop trying to bully me


I never said you haven't got a clue. I'm not bullying you, I'm just fed up of seeing little digs from you to them every single time I log on. I rarely post anymore because I have my son to look after but I'm also put off by the little digs and arguments that are constantly showing up on here.

__________________________________________________________

See that line ^ thats the end of a chapter from here, right now, start a fresh. No digs at Bernie or lil miss, and no digs from them to you. I'm stepping back now.

Wacky meet Bernie and lil miss, Bernie and lil miss meet Wacky. There fresh start, no more digs, no more arguments.


----------



## wacky (Jan 23, 2011)

lets hope not anyway


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

wacky said:


> lets hope not anyway


Think glass half full


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm so gonna get flamed for this but here goes:

The think is Kammie, Wacky has a valid point. Some members on here can and do make you feel totally inadequate in being a pet owner, like you shouldn't have them. Not because their in tiny boxes of cages, or given no attention from sunrise to sunset, but for simply not having quite a big enough cage, or not quite doing everything 100% by the book. This thread might be a wind up, but other's aren't and the same things happens on them. You get made to feel like your views on stuff is totally ridiculous, like that thread on killing baby rabbits, I didn't agree with as it's immoral, but I'm just being idiotic for having that opinion. You feel totally stupid for saying anything and half the time wish you'd never bothered. One of my buns' isn't spayed cos Im scared of doing it as my brothers rabbit died under GA, but apparently that is just stupid of me to think and a load of rubbish, I must be a terrible owner for not marching her straight up to the vet without a second thought. Yes members on here have and do give very valuable and useful help and advice. But there is no need to ridicule and rubbish the thoughts and points of view of those that don't quite do everything to 'perfect standards'.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2012)

.... doesn't matter cba...


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Every member has the right to the opinion but there is absolutely no need for any of the personal insults or belittling of others for whatever reason.
This very likely was a troll thread but I am not closing it for that reason.


----------

